# [GP] A Game of Politics (Recruiting 2 more)



## Timothy (Jul 6, 2005)

_Dean Herzal Brandt entered the office of Sepsar Ulsar, Prime Resident of Farnese, Sepsar was sitting in a chair that was a bit too big for him. Dean Brandt sat down in front of him and waited until Sepsar would start to speak. "Herzal, I've asked you here because I have an idea. I want to form a now committee of promising young men and women to investigate problems and find a suitable solution for them. These young people will need to work together and I hope the differences between the houses will be bridged in that committee. I want you to assemble that committee. Preferably 9 young men, every house will have one representative, if you can find them." The Dean nodded left his chair, in his mind he allready had some fine candidates._

This will be a political game set in the homebrew world of Farnese, you will play one of those promising young people. Your work in the committee will probally involve lots of talking and some adventuring too. The players do not only have to solve problems, but they will have to work te increase their standing within their own houses. They can also help their house accomplish some goals.
The game will therefor play in the forum as well as by mail (or those nifty-spoiler-hiding-thingies) as people have to be able to make plans other players don't know about or are not involved in.

All the characters are personally picked bij Herzal Brandt, Dean of the academy because they were best in their subject. Together you will form the committee of extraordinary affairs. That committee will be given subjects to look into by the council of houses or the ruling council. Whatever the committee decides on a subject will be considered official policy. Nest to this you will all get a special position in your house.

In game terms this means that the players can influence both their houses and the nation.
The players can also add more detail to the world around them. If you want to flesh out a region, for example a major city, or one of the neighbouring nations, you'll be ablo to do that.

Here are the rules for character creation:

System: D&D 3.5
Race: Human (other Core races allowed with suitable background)
Level: 5 (all characters will have to have at least one level of the special aristocrat class)
Point buy: 32 points
Books allowed: 3.5 core books. (with a suitable background I might be tempted to let this one slip, but don't count on it)
Houses: All players will have to choose one of the houses of Farnese. Once a house is taken, it's taken, only one player per house.

Currently there are 6 players with a character

Eimhin Quinn of House Corona Austrina - Ranger Rick
Alessa Siladre of House Serpens - Nephtys
Liem Halor of House Leo - Rino
Seguith Naram of House Monoceros - Ringmereth
Julius Forte of House Taurus - Lord Raven88
Sarrom Wurfter of house Centaurus - Twinswords
Anguis Fevre of house Ara - Rhialto 

Two spots left, House Lyra and House Vela.

The links:

IC 
Rogues gallery


----------



## Timothy (Jul 6, 2005)

The first post of this thread has been edited a couple of times, First it asked for some feedback on the homebrew. If you have any feedback, please tell me, I'm still very interested to hear.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi Timothy,  just took a quick look at your background which sounds very interesting.  One suggestion I would make is that if the game will be a purely (or mostly) political one, I would make the PCs major players.  If you start them off as young aristocrats, they would probably have not enough of a stake in things to make them truly exciting to play.  They also would not have serious clout.  If your character has the ability to influence the life of hundreds if not thousands of people, it hightens the stakes (and the fun) quite a bit.

Years ago I played in a _Dune_ MUSH set in the Imperial seat before the occurences of the first book.  Everyone played heads of houses, or major members of the various households, and I thought it was a lot of fun.

Another idea is that you open this up to A LOT of people.  Those who want to play a lot get the major "roles" and those who just want to post every once in a while get smaller ones.  You could even have multiple threads going at the same time, one for each of the major power groups, and then one thread where everyone plays together for major events or meetings.

I just realized that my suggestions take the game in a somewhat different direction than what you have posted.  Just wanted to add my thoughts.


----------



## Timothy (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi BO

I like your suggestion that the players could have more power. I Agree that this would make the game more interesting politically and that is what I want.

What I'm worries about is the way in which the players will communicate. If they have too much power they could be tempted to follow their own plans, while I'd like them to work as a team. The fact that everybode in the team has his own agenda should make for interesting intrigue.

I really like the idea of getting a lot more players in, but I fear I would get myself in over my head.

How do you (and others) think that the best way of in game communication is reached?


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 6, 2005)

Timothy said:
			
		

> What I'm worries about is the way in which the players will communicate. If they have too much power they could be tempted to follow their own plans, while I'd like them to work as a team. The fact that everybode in the team has his own agenda should make for interesting intrigue.



Well, you could have everyone be part of the same faction.  That way everyone is working for the greater glory of whatever group they belong to, but going about it in different ways.  It also leaves the door open for much intra-faction fighting, which occurs in any large organization with a defined hierarchy.



			
				Timothy said:
			
		

> I really like the idea of getting a lot more players in, but I fear I would get myself in over my head.



That's certainly something to fear.  Better to keep it small and then build on that.  You could help yourself by allowing players to develop sections of the campaign world, not just their characters.  That would give them a greater stake in the game, in addition to fleshing things out more.


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 6, 2005)

Sounds interesting, but it might be difficult for the characters to work together as a team if they all represent different families and interests. Guess it depends on how wide your definition of teamwork is...


----------



## Timothy (Jul 6, 2005)

The idea of having all people be from one faction would solve teamplay issues, but IMO it will decrease the political aspect of the game.

My idea was that all the players would be in one committee and had to reach the same goal as committee. While getting to that goal, they should try to further themsleves and their houses. I was thinking of placing the committee in the Council of houses. If I opt for the option that players are powerful, they can be representatives of their houses in this council as well.

What house would you like best, Nepthys?


----------



## Timothy (Jul 7, 2005)

Okay, I decided to open the game up since my schedule in August lit up (Fewer Summer exams)


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 7, 2005)

Timothy said:
			
		

> What house would you like best, Nepthys?




Serpens seems interesting.


----------



## Timothy (Jul 7, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Serpens seems interesting.




Chaos, Trickery and evil.

Nice choice!


----------



## Rino (Jul 7, 2005)

i'm in, i have to look at the houses more closely, but i'll think i can do some fun.

only set back, i'm on vacation for 10days starting next thursday


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 7, 2005)

Ah, politics. This should be interesting. While I haven't gone over the setting in detail, I think it's safe to say I'll make a character for this game. My single plea is that you at least check out the 3.5 SRD and consider using at least some of it. If you don't, that's fine too-I'll still roll up a character. I'll probably post him (or her?) tomorrow.


----------



## Timothy (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi All!

First off, nice to see you again Rino.
Rino helped make the aristocrat class. or rather he made it and I helped.
That you're going on holiday is no problem whatsoever. Like I said, I'll be ging myself starting tomorrow, and the game won;t start until august.

As for the 3.5 part, I'll take a look at the SRD.

Ow and nephtys, did you see that I updated the first post with some info on characters?

Okay, I'll go read to SRD and be back with what I think of it.


----------



## Timothy (Jul 7, 2005)

Okay, I read the update booklet to see what was changed and read through some of the bits of the SRD.

It looks good and if I would have a PnP group that i regurarly gamed with, I would probaly by the core books again.

But now I'm faced with a dilemma. While I like the updates, I will have to look up and familiarize myself with a lot of new rules. This will take away time I have to create the world and lead the game.

So, for the moment, I'm leaving it up to the players, because I don't want the players to look up eveything, just because I'm not up-to-date.

If the players are all familiar with 3.0 (for example, they have the 3.0 players handbook), we'll play 3.0/ If multiple players are not used to 3.0, I'll adapt and we'll play by 3.5 rules.

Ringmereth, you can allready start by making a good background and the basics of your character, before we finally decide to play 3.0 or 3.5.


----------



## Rino (Jul 7, 2005)

i can play both 3.0 and 3.5 no problem.

but arisocrat was build with 3.0 inmind so it would have to change a bit.

thim, might if i take a look at it again..?  or you can handle it on your own?

if there is a rogue-like house i wanna play it, or maybe the warrior house...

i hope can get a char in by next week


----------



## Timothy (Jul 7, 2005)

I think it's balanced right now, although I made some tweaks to the commanding presence ability and it might be a bit too powerful. (you can affect up to 36 people with a suggestion spell at level 20)

You can take a look at it, it's on the last page of the attachment in the first post.

BTW, do you still have the same msn adress? I tried adding you, but hasn't worked yet.

The real evil rogue house is ofcourse Serpens, but Vela will work as well, just look 'em up and see which fits best.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 7, 2005)

I only have access to the SRD.  That is close to 3.0 and I do not mind going backward a half step.

Can several people belong to a house as well?

I would like to belong to the last house. 9: Corona Austrina.  I feel for one devious enough, it might be the best to work with.


----------



## Timothy (Jul 7, 2005)

Corona Austrina is a good house to work with as you say, because it doesn't have any tradtions yet and the leader is influenced easily.

I'd rather see that all houses have just one player, because that way anybody will have their own interests and alliance forming will have to be played out during the game, rather than be automatic because you're both in the same house.


----------



## Rino (Jul 7, 2005)

3: Leo
this will be my house..

i have a new mail adress: steven_vanthart@hot...... add me if you want

char will be here around noon local time


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 8, 2005)

My character shall be a member of House Monoceros. He may look something like this...

Seguith Naram, Human Aristocrat 1/Wizard 4

Biography: Seguith is the first son of a wealthy High Circle landowner and leader in House Taurus. His father, Coleras, owns many buisnesses in the lower Circles, as well as holdings in other cities, such as Aquavis and Gadar. Widely respected by his house, the merchant was once considered a likely canidate for a seat on the Council of Houses. In his childhood, it was assumed by most that Seguith would grow to become the heir to both his father's fortune and position in Taurus. To that end, he was sent to the Academy at an age earlier than most students, with the intention of giving him instruction as a leader, with a smattering of military training, as is expected for a leader in House Taurus. 

Seguith, however, had different plans. While his childhood was filled with indoctrination in the glory and strength of Taurus, the Academy shattered his ideas of the power of his House. By chance, he met an Academy teacher of magical arts, who was impressed with they boy's potential. While Seguith began his political instruction, he spoke many times with the wizard, and began to see the weaknesses of his martially-inclined House. He began pondering the strengths of a magocracy: a government in which weak leaders, as he saw the current Prime Resident Ular to be, would be replaced by intelligent, decisive leaders with ranks of followers capable of giving carefully considered and magically aided council. Without his House or parent's knowledge, he shifted the focus of his studies towards magic. Under the teaching of the finest wizards in Farseer, Seguith learned both magical theory and the structure of House Monoceros. While he acknowledged that Monoceros had problems as any other house did, he saw that if united, their strength and knowledge could best any rival power. As he approached his graduation from the Academy, he left his father's House and joined Monoceros as a low-ranking mage. Coleras pleaded, threatened, and ordered him to rejoin Taurus, but the mage could not be swayed. Soon after his defection, he was selected to represent Monoceros in the Committee of Extraordinary Affairs, and eagerly accepted the opportunity to gain power and respect in his new House.

Appearance: Seguith, while nowhere near as respected as he once was in Taurus, still retains some of the benefits of his former house-namely, some of his father's riches. He dresses in fine clothing and keeps up a tidy appearance. While he lacks the powerful magic devices many higher-ranking mages possess, he still wears non-magical jewelry and baubles. He keeps his black hair short and his beard neatly trimmed. He has green eyes, fair skin, and a tall frame.

----------------------

I can live with 3.0. While I don't own any of the 3.0 Core Rulebooks, I can get by with my 3.5 set and use the 3.0 SRD when I have to.


----------



## Timothy (Jul 8, 2005)

Nice character Ringmereth, I like it that your character switched houses in the academy.
And you have clear vision of what you think Monoceros would be like.

I will be going on holiday in an hour now. Maby you guys could bump this thread every once i a while, to get some new players, so that we can start off early august.

Have a nice couple of weeks everybody and I'll see you soon to get this game going!


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 9, 2005)

Thanks, good sir. I was going to apologize for not having my character ready (a two-hour party turned into an 8-hour affair today-though I gotta say it was worth it), but since you won't be here anyway, I'll post him sometime in the near future. Have a nice vacation!


----------



## Timothy (Jul 10, 2005)

*From Slovenska*

Well, I'm currently having a blast over here, although my legs are so tired that they have gone to bed without me. I'll join them shortly for a short night of sleep and then were of hiking again. It's really beautiful here and I'm enjoying the company, So tkae you'r time and have blast as well, although I'll be reading this every now and again this couple ofweeks.

Cya!


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 22, 2005)

Name: Seguith Naram of House Monoceros
Race: Human
Class: Aristocrat 1/Wizard 4
Hit Dice: 1d8+4d4+5, 25 HP
Initiative: +6
Speed: 30 feet
AC: 14
Touch: 13
Flat-footed: 12
BAB/Grapple: +2/+2
Attack: Quarterstaff +2 (1d6), Longbow +5 (1d8 x3)
Full Attack: Quarterstaff +2 (1d6), Longbow +5 (1d8 x3)
Face/Reach: 5x5/5 ft
Special Attacks: Spells
Special Qualities: Familiar, Commanding Presence, House Law
Saves: Con +3, Ref +4, Will +7
Abilities: Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 19, Wis 14, Cha 12
Skills: Bluff +5 [4], Concentration +9 [8], Diplomacy +7 [4], Forgery +8 [4], Gather Information +7 [4], Intimidate +5 [4], Knowledge (arcana) +12 [8], Knowledge (history) +6 [2], Knowledge (local) +9 [5], Knowledge (nobility and royalty) +12 [8], Knowledge (religion) +9 [5], Listen +7 [4], Sense Motive +7 [4], Spellcraft +14 [8]
Feats: Scribe Scroll, Quicken Spell, Improved Counterspell, Improved Initiative
Languages: Celestial, Common, Draconic, Elven
Alignment: Lawful Neutral
Gender: Male
Age: 20
Height: 6' 1"
Weight: 179 lbs

Inventory:
Headband of Intellect +2 (4000 gp)
Ring of Protection +1 (2000 gp)
Bracers of Armor +1 (1000 gp)
Cloak of Resistance +1 (1000 gp)
Quarterstaff (0 gp)
Masterwork Longbow (375 gp) and 40 arrows (2 gp)  
Potion of Cure Light Wounds x3 (150 gp)
Scrolls:
-Mage Armor x2 (50 gp)
-Shield x2 (50 gp)
-Magic Missile (CL 3) (75 gp)
Mundane jewelry (100 gp)
198 gp
Othelus, Raven Familiar

Spells known:
0: All
1st: Charm Person, Comprehend Languages, Identify, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield, Unseen Servant
2nd: Alter Self, Invisibility, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray

Biography: Seguith is the first son of a wealthy High Circle landowner and leader in House Taurus. His father, Coleras, owns many buisnesses in the lower Circles, as well as holdings in other cities, such as Aquavis and Gadar. Widely respected by his house, the merchant was once considered a likely canidate for a seat on the Council of Houses. In his childhood, it was assumed by most that Seguith would grow to become the heir to both his father's fortune and position in Taurus. To that end, he was sent to the Academy at an age earlier than most students, with the intention of giving him instruction as a leader, with a smattering of military training, as is expected for a leader in House Taurus. 

Seguith, however, had different plans. While his childhood was filled with indoctrination in the glory and strength of Taurus, the Academy shattered his ideas of the power of his House. By chance, he met an Academy teacher of magical arts, who was impressed with they boy's potential. While Seguith began his political instruction, he spoke many times with the wizard, and began to see the weaknesses of his martially-inclined House. He began pondering the strengths of a magocracy: a government in which weak leaders, as he saw the current Prime Resident Ular to be, would be replaced by intelligent, decisive leaders with ranks of followers capable of giving carefully considered and magically aided council. Without his House or parent's knowledge, he shifted the focus of his studies towards magic. Under the teaching of the finest wizards in Farseer, Seguith learned both magical theory and the structure of House Monoceros. While he acknowledged that Monoceros had problems as any other house did, he saw that if united, their strength and knowledge could best any rival power. As he approached his graduation from the Academy, he left his father's House and joined Monoceros as a low-ranking mage. Coleras pleaded, threatened, and ordered him to rejoin Taurus, but the mage could not be swayed. Soon after his defection, he was selected to represent Monoceros in the Committee of Extraordinary Affairs, and eagerly accepted the opportunity to gain power and respect in his new House.

Appearance: Seguith, while nowhere near as respected as he once was in Taurus, still retains some of the benefits of his former house-namely, some of his father's riches. He dresses in fine clothing and keeps up a tidy appearance. While he lacks the powerful magic devices many higher-ranking mages possess, he still wears non-magical jewelry and baubles. He keeps his black hair short and his beard neatly trimmed. He has green eyes, fair skin, and a tall frame.


----------



## Timothy (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice Character RingMereth. My books are still 200 kilometers away from me (which isbetter then the 1500 kilometers a couple of days ago) the numbers look allright.

I'll start the game when there are 4 characters available so, if Rino and Ranger Rick post their chars we only have one more place to fill.

Sp Rino, Rick, post away...


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 28, 2005)

I've been unable to find the 3.0 SRD on-line. If any of you knows the adress I would appreciate it.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 28, 2005)

Timothy said:
			
		

> Nice Character RingMereth. My books are still 200 kilometers away from me (which isbetter then the 1500 kilometers a couple of days ago) the numbers look allright.
> 
> I'll start the game when there are 4 characters available so, if Rino and Ranger Rick post their chars we only have one more place to fill.
> 
> Sp Rino, Rick, post away...




I am walking out the door for a long weekend holiday.  I was not expecting anything till next month.  Expect nothing from me any sooner than Monday afternoon (EST).


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 28, 2005)

If you are still looking for a player I could always hop on another game.  The premise for this one looks quite interesting, although I would prefer 3.5 to 3.0


----------



## Timothy (Jul 29, 2005)

Have fun on your weekend, Rick, the game won't start till monday.

And I see a lot of fans that like 3.5 better, so I'll just give in and we'll play 3.5. If I make any mistakes, just tell me and I'll change it.

I could indeed use another player. Up to a maximum of nine (one for each house) so choose a house and make your char!


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 29, 2005)

Great!  Now I can play a Bard (they sucked in 3.0, but are a little bit better in 3.5). 
I'll post a finished character by monday.


----------



## Rino (Jul 29, 2005)

Name: Liem Halor
Race: Human
Class: Aristocrat 3/Fighter 2
Hit Dice: 3d8 + 2d10 + 10, 45 HP
Initiative: +1
Speed: 30 feet
AC: 16
Touch: 12
Flat-footed: 15
BAB/Grapple: +4/+4
Attack:  MW Rapier +6 (1d6 18-20/x2), Greatsword +6 (2d6 19-20/x2) Longbow +5 (1d8 x3)
Full Attack: +1 Rapier +6 (1d6), Longbow +5 (1d8 x3)
Face/Reach: 5x5/5 ft
Special Attacks: -
Special Qualities: Commanding Presence, House Law, Combat Expertise, Weapon Focus (Rapier, Greatsword), Deceitful.
Saves: Fort +6, Ref +2, Will +6
Abilities: Str 10, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 16, Cha 14
Skills: Bluff +9 (7), Climb +3 (3), Diplomacy +9 (3), Disguise +6 (1), Forgery +10 (5),  Gather Information +9 (5), Innuendo +8 (5), Intimitade +12 (8), Jump +3 (3)  Knowledge (local) +8 (5), Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) +7 (4), Listen +5 (2),  Sense Motive +9 (4), Spot +8 (5).
Languages: Halfing, Common, Military Sign
Alignment: Lawful Neutral
Gender: Male
Age: 21
Height: 5' 9"
Weight: 172 lbs
Possessions: mithril chain shirt mauled into courtier’s outfit, mw rapier made into a walking stick with bright red bloodstone gem on the top, great sword, ring of protection +1, longbow with 50 arrows, normal mithril chain shirt, neckless of intelligence +2, 277 gc and 5 sp  

Appearance: Liem Halor looks well build, some muscles duet o military training but not a gram of fat on his body. He is well dressed, bit fashionable but not too much. In his right hands he hold a walking stick with a small gem on it. He appears to be unarmed. 

Bio: Liem Halor underwent basic military training as son of  colonel Halor, a Lieutenant of General Pat Birdin when he was alive. His fater died when Liem was 15. But chose a career in politics. Soon after basic training he went to the Academy to get a good education in the political system of Farnesse. He worked in the local council of the smaller cities to gain experience during his time at the Acedemy.


----------



## Timothy (Jul 30, 2005)

So, 2 characters are finished and two houses are represented

Seguith Naram of House Monoceros (Ringmereth)
Liem Halor of House Leo (Rino)

Nephtys has shown interest for House Serpens and for a Bard, so Maybe House Lyra
Ranger Rick thinks he is devious enough to play Corona Austrina to his benefit.

Ferrix can create a character too.

Branding Opportunity has shown interest in the game, but it's not sure he'll play.


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 31, 2005)

Alessa Siladre (Serpens)

Female Human Aristocrat 1/Bard 4

Str: 8/-1 (0p)
Dex: 13/+1 (5p)
Con: 14/+2 (6p)
Int: 14/+2 (6p)
Wis: 10/+0 (2p)
Cha: 18/+4 (17+1) (13p)

HD: 1d8+4d6+10
Init: +5
Bab: +3
Attack: Rapier +5, 1d6-1 (18-20x2)
Move: 30ft
Age: 24
Fort: +1 Ref: +4 Will: +6

Feats: lvl 1+1+3
Improved Initiative
Negotiator
Weapon Finesse (Rapier)

Skills: 44+36=80
Bluff:.....................................12 (8+4)
Diplomacy:..............................25 (8+2(syn, Kn N+R)+2(syn, SM)+2(syn, Bluff) +2(feat) +5(item)+4(ability))
Gather Information:..................12 (8+4) 
Hide:......................................7 (6+1) 
Knowlege (History):...................7 (5+2)
Knowlege (Nobility and Royalty):..7 (5+2) 
Listen:....................................8 (8+0) 
Move Silently:..........................7 (6+1) 
Perform (oratory):...................12 (8+4)
Perform (string instruments):.....12 (8+4) 
Sense Motive:.........................8 (6+2(feat)+0) 
Spot:.....................................4 (4+0) 

Languages: Common, +2 (Celestial?, Infernal?)

Spells (level: day/known): 
0: 3/6: Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Light, Lullaby, Mage Hand, Message.
1: 3/3: Charm Person, Cure Light Wounds, Hideous Laughter.
2: 1/2: Enthrall, Summon Swarm.

Class abilities: Commanding Precense 1, Bardic music, Bardic knowledge (+2 syn), Countersong, F_ascinate, I_nspire courage +1, Inspire Competence.

Equipment: (9000gp)
Hat of Disguise: 1800 gp
Handy Haversack: 2000 gp
Amulet of Diplomacy +5: 2500 gp
Harp of the Sewers: 1150 gp
Wand of Hideous Laughter (50): 750 gp
Wand of Cure Light Wounds (50): 375 gp
Masterwork Rapier 1d6, 18-20x2: 320 gp
Noble's Outfit x1: 75 gp
Traveller's Outfit x4: 4 gp
26 gold pieces: 26 gp


Appearance/Personality:
A beautiful young woman, dressed in simple but fashionable clothing. Blond hair, green eyes, perfectly proportioned face and body. Alessa usually affects a warm and friendly manner, but is fundamentally driven by a superiority/inferiority complex and tends to view people as objects to be used or obstacles to be overcome.

Background:
Alessa has risen fast trough the ranks of House Serpens due to her charm, diplomatic acumen, great beauty and political underhandedness. She enjoys a friendly rivalry with Thoria Eveningdew, one of the few people she considers an actual friend, and is quite envious of the sucesses of the more highly ranking woman ("even though she owes it all to nepotism").
Politically she seeks to harness the covert resources of House Serpens to make them a more potent political tool ("instead of a mere criminal rabble"). She is very excited about the possibilities offered by the new democracy. ("Though noone is truly happy about the new situation, that fact in itself holds considerable potential.")

Serpens is a secretive House and Alessa keeps her true intentions to herself, when it doesn't serve her purposes better to reveal them openly.


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 31, 2005)

Question: Since this is a diplomatic game, will Diplomacy (intimidate, bluff, etc) be taken into account in PC-to-PC interactions?


----------



## Timothy (Jul 31, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Question: Since this is a diplomatic game, will Diplomacy (intimidate, bluff, etc) be taken into account in PC-to-PC interactions?




Diplomacy etc. will be taken into account in situations where you deal with NPC's (some exceptions will possibly occur though), when convincing the other players, you have to relie on arguements alone. I realize that some characters (with high skill bonusses) will be at a disadvantage because of this, but remember that a barbarian is unlikely to bring his greataxe to the table as an argument (he might though).

I like you char, I can't wait for the wand of uncontrollable laughter to come into play!
Could you post a small bio and appearance too?

I'm going to make my first 3,5 character for another PbP game first and then I'll check your characters, tomorrow probably.


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 31, 2005)

Timothy said:
			
		

> Diplomacy etc. will be taken into account in situations where you deal with NPC's (some exceptions will possibly occur though), when convincing the other players, you have to relie on arguements alone. I realize that some characters (with high skill bonusses) will be at a disadvantage because of this, but remember that a barbarian is unlikely to bring his greataxe to the table as an argument (he might though).
> 
> I like you char, I can't wait for the wand of uncontrollable laughter to come into play!
> Could you post a small bio and appearance too?




Players tend to be rather unimpressed by IC arguments alone, but I'll do my best.  

I will finish the character tomorrow.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 1, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Players tend to be rather unimpressed by IC arguments alone, but I'll do my best.




Remember that you guys have to come up with a decision, I have NPC's in mind that won't tolerate you babbling on endlessly.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm Interested in Playing an Aristocrat/Fighter from house Tauras. 


Also how much starting money do we have to spend?


----------



## Timothy (Aug 1, 2005)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> I'm Interested in Playing an Aristocrat/Fighter from house Tauras.
> 
> 
> Also how much starting money do we have to spend?




Ah, the Ruling House wil be represented as well.

You'll have 9000 GP available to equip your character.

Oh, I didn't specify the hitpoints you get. It's max at first leven and then 75% for the other levels (rounded up).

I'll make a Roque gallery thread soon and characters that have my OK can be posted there.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm checking the finished characters now. Remember that I have not played 3.5 yet and 3.0 has been some time ago, so any mistakes I make in correcting mistakes are possible.

Ringmereth's char checked:

Your grapple bonus should be +2 as well.
You have not statted out a familiar yet. You're free to do so, if you want (and you're free to advance him immediatly)
I suppose you mean bracers of armor, not of protection.
You have a bit too many GP left over. My calculations show that you have 198 left.
[edit]I can't find any feats, is that my fault, or did you forget them?[/edit]

Once you've updated your char you can post himhere.

one last comment: could you all put your house behind your names (Like: Timothy Backs of House DM)


----------



## Timothy (Aug 1, 2005)

Okay, time to check Rino's char.

But first let me tell you what kind of suckup Rino really is. Rino used to be a player in my PnP game, before I went to University. He knows i love politics, becuase my favorite character (Timothy Backs) is a real politician. For this game he made his character to resemble my favorite character. Timothy looks well build, he is well dressed, bit fashionable but not too much. In his right hands he hold a walking stick with a small gem on it. He appears to be unarmed. 

But, because sucking up to the DM is something I like (when I'm the DM) I'll give him a bonus. Here's a nice pic of Timoth... I mean Liem Halor.

Okay, now on to the char:

Next to full attack it says you have a +1 Rapier, a typo.

My calculations show that you have 16 skill points left, you have an intelligence of 16 (just assume to headband of intellect is an heirloom) which gives you (8+3)*4 = 44 points at first level. You get 22 extra for 2 aristocrat levels and 2*5 for the fighter levels. You only spend 60 points.

I'd like you to put the prices behind your possesions, Yor custom made items do cost extra: Chainshirt in courtier outfit: 100+30+50 = 180 (chain+outfit+extra). Your rapier in a walking stick costs: 320+10+50 =  380 (mw rapier+bloodstone gem+extra).


----------



## Timothy (Aug 1, 2005)

Well, I'm off to work (only 5 hours) and I'll check Nephtys' character when I get back.

If you guys know some people that would like to play as well, invite them. I think that this game will be best with 9 players, although I don't mind starting with 5.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 1, 2005)

Can I use an unseen servent like a seceratary?  I realize they can file, but can they write if I dictate to them letters?

I put a partial PC up in the rogues gallery.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 1, 2005)

I think an unseen servant can write if you dictate the letters, but it cannot follow a conversation and write it down.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 1, 2005)

Timothy said:
			
		

> I think an unseen servant can write if you dictate the letters, but it cannot follow a conversation and write it down.





That is acceptable.  Doing transcripts is very difficult.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 1, 2005)

I like the way your character thinks (profession: fundraising, investment in a building) he'll be fun to play I suspect.

I would like you to change your name though, although it is a political game, no real world politics please. If the name was unintentional, just google it and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 1, 2005)

Timothy said:
			
		

> I like the way your character thinks (profession: fundraising, investment in a building) he'll be fun to play I suspect.
> 
> I would like you to change your name though, although it is a political game, no real world politics please. If the name was unintentional, just google it and you'll see what I mean.




I changed the name Charles Parnell.  I know my fellow americans do not know him, but hopefully he is less political.

Can I use perform (orator) as a synergy bonus to [profession: fundraising]?  How about Knowledge (local politics) or even the mundane intimadate to get a +2 bonus?

Could [profession: fundraising] help with gathering information?


----------



## Timothy (Aug 1, 2005)

I'd rather see that you choose a fantasy name, as this is a fantasy game and does not have anything to do with the real world. That has nothing to do with you, or with the struggle that you refer to. I wouldn't like a character named George Bush, Harry Potter or Gandalf in my party either.

The fundraising can not be used for gathering information. I'll give you synergy bonusses in certain situations and they depend on actions that you play out. (for example: if you first incite people against a noble because he is a cheapskate and then ask him for money, you get a synergy bonus)


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 1, 2005)

My character is finished. Should I go ahead and post her in the RG?


----------



## Timothy (Aug 1, 2005)

You can go ahead and post him or wait a bit, I'm checking him now.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 1, 2005)

Nepthys' char:

HP = 36
Celestial and infernal can be chosen as languages and I suspect you have a reason for picking them.

I can't find any mistakes, so you can go ahead and post him in the thread.


----------



## James Heard (Aug 1, 2005)

Are there still anymore slots open in this? Which houses are open then?


----------



## Timothy (Aug 2, 2005)

Monoceros, Leo, Serpens and Corona Austrina are taken.

Lord Raven has expressed an interest for Taurus.

This leaves: Ara, Centaurus, Vela and Lyra.

If you could play a divine spellcaster, you bring something new into the party. Also being the only one that can heal tends to be a good arguement...


----------



## James Heard (Aug 2, 2005)

I'll probably work up a character from House Vela then, and post it here as soon as I'm able to.


----------



## Rino (Aug 2, 2005)

Timothy said:
			
		

> Okay, time to check Rino's char.
> 
> But first let me tell you what kind of suckup Rino really is. Rino used to be a player in my PnP game, before I went to University. He knows i love politics, becuase my favorite character (Timothy Backs) is a real politician. For this game he made his character to resemble my favorite character. Timothy looks well build, he is well dressed, bit fashionable but not too much. In his right hands he hold a walking stick with a small gem on it. He appears to be unarmed.
> 
> ...




i'll change it asap. 

when i made char i looked and saw it was backs not before


----------



## Timothy (Aug 2, 2005)

I checked Rick's char:

Your fort save is plus 2, your reflex +8.
Your hitpoint are maxed, but 36 is the true value.
I'd like you to cut down on the synergy bonusses, I'm not a big fan of them. As I said, I'll give them in certain situations, but they're not the default.
Could you clarify TBD for me and post (a link to) the list of equipment. I'm not familiar with that term. [edit]I'm stupid..TBD means to be determined, I was wondering why it also showed up for a language.[/edit]
You have too much equipment, 320 GP too many, My guess is that you forot to count your Mw Rapier.

Once you have adjusted your character and posted your background (and appearance/personality if you want) You can start posting in the IC thread.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 2, 2005)

Okay, I'm going to open up the IC thread in Playing the game,

Nothing will happen there for a bit, but you can introduce yourself and talk to eachother before I sent in a NPC to start the action.

If you're character has been approved and posted in the Rogues Galary, you can start posting in the IC thread.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 2, 2005)

Timothy said:
			
		

> I checked Rick's char:
> 
> .....Your hitpoint are maxed, but 36 is the true value.
> I'd like you to cut down on the synergy bonusses, I'm not a big fan of them. As I said, I'll give them in certain situations, but they're not the default.
> .......




I miss added before, sory about that.  I we figured it out and and I got 37.  Max on level one instead of 3/4 could be the difference.

All of the synergy bonuses I have are right out of the SRD.  So I do not think I can reduce any of them.  I will go back and make sure I did not have bad math.

I will go back and determine my background.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 2, 2005)

Here is the almost completed version of my character, Julius Forte (House Taurus) grandson of Tiana Forte.

Let me know of any mistakes or errors and I'll fix them, otherwise all I have to do is buy some more equipment.


```
[B]Name:[/B] Julius Forte (House Taurus)
[B]Class:[/B] Aristocrat 1 / Monk 2 / Fighter 2
[B]Race:[/B] Half-Elf
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] [color=black]Lawful Evil[/color]
[B]Deity:[/B] Orr
[B]Level:[/B] 5
[B]XP:[/B] 21000
[B]Init:[/B] +2
[B]Speed:[/B] 30'
[B]BAB:[/B] +3
[B]Grapple:[/B] +5
[B]HP:[/B] 45 (3d8+2d10+10)
 

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1 (4p.)
[B]Cha:[/B] 12 +1 (4p.)

				   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]			  10	+6	+2	+0	+0	+0	+0	18
[B]Touch:[/B] 12			  [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 16

						 [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]					  6	+2		  +8
[B]Ref:[/B]					   3	+2		  +5
[B]Will:[/B]					  5	+1		  +6

[B]Weapon				  Attack   Damage	 Critical[/B]
MW Longsword			  +6	 1d6+2	  19-20x2
XXXX					  +X	 XdXX+X	 XX-XXxX


[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Elvin,

[B]Abilities:[/B] Immune to Sleep, +2 saves vs enchantments, Low Light Vision, +2 on Diplomacy and Gather Info checks, Elvin Blood.

[B]Feats:[/B] Endurance, Improved Unarmed Strike, Stunning Fist 3/day, Deflect Arrows, Power Attack, Cleave, Die Hard.

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 60	   [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 8/4
[B]Skills				   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Bluff					  5	+1		  +6
Diplomacy				  4	+1	+4	+9
Gather Info				4	+1	+2	+7
Handle Animal			  4	+1		  +5
Hide					   6	+2		  +8
Intimidate				 4	+1	+2	+7
Knowledge(local)		   4	+2		  +6
Knowledge(Nobility)		4	+2		  +6
Move Silently			  4	+2		  +6
Perform(Dance)			 2	+1		  +3
Perform(Sing)			  2	+1		  +3
Ride					   8	+2		  +10
Sense Motive			   4	+1		  +5
Swim					   2	+2		  +4

[B]Equipment:					  Cost  Weight[/B]
+1 Glamered Mithril Breastplate 7900gp   15lb
MW Longsword					 315gp	4lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]19lb	  [B]Money:[/B] 785gp

						   [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]			   XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX

[B]Age:[/B] 22
[B]Height:[/B] 5'8"
[B]Weight:[/B] 160lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] BLack
[B]Skin:[/B] Tanned
```
*Appearance:* Julius is a well built musculur man, due to his elvin ancestry Julius has handsome ciseled features and slightly pointed ears common to half-elves.

*Background:* 
Julius Forte is the bastard son of Diana Forte and the previous Elvin ambassador Gaeline Greenleaf, due to the scandal Diana and her young son were banished to a monastery as punishment for bringing the Forte name into disrepute.

Despite being banished Diana was determined that her son would be raised as befitted a young lord of the Forte household, thus Julius' early years were filled with training in etiquette, riding and study befitting a gentleman.  Unbeknownst to his mother Julius spent much of his free time with the local warrior monks watching and learning all that he could from them. 

When the revolution arrived, House Taurus lost many of it promising young warriors, thus Tiana decided to forgive the sins of her daughter Diana, and invite them back into the fold, Tiana was please with the training that Julius had received from his mother, and she was well pleased with her grandson Julius.

Following the tradition of house Taurus Julius began his training as a warrior, proving himself an excellent commander Julius rose to the rank of Major before he received his latest and most dangerous commission.  Politics


----------



## Timothy (Aug 3, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> I miss added before, sory about that.  I we figured it out and and I got 37.  Max on level one instead of 3/4 could be the difference.
> 
> All of the synergy bonuses I have are right out of the SRD.  So I do not think I can reduce any of them.  I will go back and make sure I did not have bad math.
> 
> I will go back and determine my background.




As for hitpoints, I planned on making the first level the obligatory aristocrat level, but I see I forgot that in my first post, 37 hitpoints is okay.

I'm not doubting your math skills with the Synergy bonusses, it's just that I'd rather see that they aren't given everytime you perform a skill. If, for example you use diplomacy, you can state that you try to bluff while doing it. I'll probably give you the synergy bonus most of the time, but you have to say why you should get them in a specific situation.

This is just a personal preference I have.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 3, 2005)

Raven, your character looks good, I'll check him later on, as I'm too tired right now


----------



## Timothy (Aug 3, 2005)

James, do you think you can post your char in 24 hours?

I'd like to start throwing some NPC's into the towerroom.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 3, 2005)

Timothy said:
			
		

> As for hitpoints, I planned on making the first level the obligatory aristocrat level, but I see I forgot that in my first post, 37 hitpoints is okay.
> 
> I'm not doubting your math skills with the Synergy bonusses, it's just that I'd rather see that they aren't given everytime you perform a skill. If, for example you use diplomacy, you can state that you try to bluff while doing it. I'll probably give you the synergy bonus most of the time, but you have to say why you should get them in a specific situation.
> 
> This is just a personal preference I have.




I think we are in agreement or close to it.  I will state all of what I think are my relevent skills.


----------



## James Heard (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm just trying to figure out equipment now, and trying to revise my rather awful name I chose when I was doing the number crunching.


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 3, 2005)

I have to admit, I'm interested.  Do you have room for a dangerous House Vela diplomat with hidden agendas?


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 3, 2005)

Timothy said:
			
		

> Raven, your character looks good, I'll check him later on, as I'm too tired right now



I just noticed on my character sheet that I forgot to increase one of my abilities by 1, I'll also try to finish my equipment today.

~~

Well the RP has certainly been _'interesting'_, except that all of the so called charismatic characters have been incredibly rude, maybe my character brings the worst out of people


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Money*

Since we won't presumably be adventuring, how will we be getting money to live?

As nobles do we get an allowance from our house?, also will we be paid as committee members?

Just wondering


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 3, 2005)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Well the RP has certainly been _'interesting'_, except that all of the so called charismatic characters have been incredibly rude, maybe my character brings the worst out of people




A high charisma doesn't necessarily make someone a nice person. My character is a bit of a bitch, and that "tell me about yourself"-line pretty much seemed like either a come-on or an arrogant demand from the representative of the traditional ruling house. That Tauros and serpens are also traditional arch-enemies probably played a part too.  
But mostly I play on impulse, writing down the first thing that jumps into my mind. Guess that makes me a bitch as well .


----------



## James Heard (Aug 3, 2005)

Here's my character:

*Urgas Alem of House Vela*

Appearance
Platinum blonde hair, almost to the point of whiteness, frames a dark, smooth-skinned face with slightly almond eyes. Urgas has a delicately elongated build, like a swimmer's or an eel. His clothing is almost always formal and dark, often with a splash of electric, unexpected blue being his only nod to the distinct color of his House.
Personality
Urgas is a study of passionate dispassion. While his face rarely reveals his thoughts, sometimes he lifts the mask of control and shows those who displease him the rage and menace that lurks behind his eyes. On the other hand, he can be quite charming as well. Those who stay on his good side often comment on how helpful, friendly and courteous Urgas is.
Background
Urgas Alem was not born to House Vela, he was purchased. While slavery is theoretically frowned upon in Farnese proper, the high seas are a lawless place where many niceties of civilized society are discarded - even by the merchants of Vela. At first he was a prized as a curiosity. Despite his apparently western genetics, he was clearly raised as an island savage even though the slavers who sold him were decidedly circumspect about his origins. It was not until much later, when the young boy's shrewd and devious nature gave hints to what he truly was and could one day become.

Years of very discrete inquiries revealed a complex web of deceit and intrigue that surrounded the circumstances of the child. Highlights of the his youthful journey include a mysterious messenger from House Serpens sent to meet with certain pirates, a shipwreck, rumors of an indiscretion involving either an eastern princess or the infamous pirate Scarlett Shael, and a tribe of cannibalistic headhunters. Urgas simply discards it as useless for the most part, unless there is some advantage to be had by dallying with it. Quite simply young Urgas has preyed upon the curiosity and sympathy of others, including those in his own House since he came to Farnese.

In other Houses, except for perhaps Serpens, such ruses and guises might be seen as indicators of untrustworthiness. Perhaps his elders were guileless or simple-hearted, as some say, but many suspect that either the boy possesses hidden depths of character revealed only to those close to him or that Vela's ruling merchant princes see his almost sociopathic dishonesty and lack of morals as _virtues_.

Strangely enough, for a Velan, Urgas's financial endeavors have so far not particularly involved money - at least in the traditional sense. Instead Urgas worked his way up the Velan power spectrum by making _other_ people money. He often works for "free", which most people understand is very much _not_ free. Instead, people that Urgas does favors for owe him favors. People who fail to return Urgas's favors sometimes have accidents, or their wives and children meet strange, menacing men in odd places. Most people work very hard to return Urgas's "favors". Consequentially, Urgas's "appointment" to the Committee was simply the cashing in of many such favors - as Urgas begins the next phase of his life, turning himself legitimate.


Male LE Rogue4/Aristocrat 1

*S* 10	(2 pts)
*D* 10	(2 pts)
*C* 10	(2 pts)
*I* 10		(2 pts)
*W* 16	(8 pts +1 Lvl)
*Ch* 18	(16 pts)

*Hit Points* 26 (4d6 +1d8)

*AC* 14 (10 +4 Mithral Shirt),  10 _Touch_, 14_Flat_
*Init*  +0
*BAB* +3
 Melee +3/Ranged +3
MW Rapier +4 1d6 18-20/x2
*Speed* 30'
*F* +1 *R* +4 *W* +6

*Special Qualities & Abilities*
Sneak Attack +2d6, Trapfinding, Evasion, Trap Sense +1, Uncanny Dodge, Commanding Presence 1, House Law

*Skills (36+8/lvl) & Feats*
Appraise +1 (1 rank)
Bluff +14 (8 ranks + 4 Cha +2 Per)
Diplomacy +14 _+20_(8 ranks + 4 Cha +2 Neg _+2 Bluff_ _+2 Knowledge:Nobility_ _+2 Sense Motive_)
Disguise +9 _+11_(5 ranks + 4 Cha _+2 Bluff_)
Escape Artist +5 (5 ranks)
Gather Information +15 _+17_(8 ranks + 4 Cha +3 SF _+2 Knowledge:Local_)
Intimidate +14 _+16_(8 ranks + 4 Cha +2 Per _+2 Bluff_)
Knowledge: Local +5 (5 ranks)
Knowledge: Nobility & Royalty +5 (5 ranks)
Sense Motive +13 (8 ranks + 3 Wis +2 Neg)
Slight of Hand +5 _+7_(5 ranks _+2 Bluff_)
Negotiator
Persuasive
Skill Focus: Gather Information

*Languages* Common

*XP* 10,000

*Equipment*
Mithral shirt (1,100 GP)
MW Rapier (320 GP)
Noble's Outfit (75 GP)
Artisan's Outfit (free with character creation)
2 Light Horses (150 GP)
Carriage (100 GP)
Trained Carriage coachman hired for 100 days (30 GP)
Signet Ring of House Vela (50 GP)
Signet Ring of House Serpens (50 GP)
Signet Ring of House Corona Austrina (50 GP)
MW Disguise Kit (100 GP)
Silver Holy Symbol (25 GP)
10 bottles of fine wine (100 GP)
2 wine glasses (4 GP)
2 sets of MW manacles (100 GP)
Keelboat- Yacht called "Merchant's Valor" (3,000 GP +1,000 in fine accomodations)
10 trained sailors hired for 100 days (300 GP)
20 trained House guards/thugs hired for 100 days (600 GP)
50 untrained "pollsters" hired for 100 days (500 GP)
200 GP in jewelry to go with noble outfit (200 GP)
2 Potions of _Cure Light Wounds_ (100 GP)
2 Potions of _Mage Armor_ (100 GP)
Potion of _Pass Without Trace_ (50 GP)
_Quaal's Feather Token, Whip_ (500 GP)
2 _Elixers of Love_ (300 GP)

*GP* 96
*SP* 

*Ht* 6'4	*Hair* Platinum Blonde
*Wt* 150 lb	*Eyes* Hazel
*Age* 20
​
*Roleplaying Hints*
He's like the Godfather, except better looking. A regular Velan capodecina, if you will.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 4, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> I have to admit, I'm interested.  Do you have room for a dangerous House Vela diplomat with hidden agendas?





House Vela has just been taken by James Heard, but we still have three houses to choose from (Ara, Centaurus and Lyra). If you can have your character up in 18 hours, you can join immediatly, otherwise, you'll just be a little late in the towerroom. You won't miss too much in the meantime, but I do like to start tomorrow.

As for the characters of Lord Raven and James Heard, again I'm too tired/ I don't like that, but I do like the reason that I'm tired. I just played my first PnP game in over 2,5 years. And it was great. The group consist of 3 new players, myself and a DM that is relativly new to DM-ing. We know eachother from our hobby, Impro theatre, so the gruop has a very good dynamic.

I will (Promise that I won't break) check your chars in 18 hours and start up the action.



> Since we won't presumably be adventuring, how will we be getting money to live?




You WILL be going adventuring. The problems you are going to solve are not clear cut and do not only exist on paper, you will have to find out more about the problem and solve it in the field, either by action or consensus. I like the idea of getting paid as a committee, but I think that will be based on results.


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 4, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> A high charisma doesn't necessarily make someone a nice person. My character is a bit of a bitch, and that "tell me about yourself"-line pretty much seemed like either a come-on or an arrogant demand from the representative of the traditional ruling house. That Tauros and serpens are also traditional arch-enemies probably played a part too.
> But mostly I play on impulse, writing down the first thing that jumps into my mind. Guess that makes me a bitch as well .




It's been interesting, at least. My take on Charisma is the ability to be persuasive, forceful, and all that. Just because you CAN be, doesn't mean you always act it. Also, since a Charismatic person is more determined, they can be inclined towards self-centeredness and arrogance (something Seguith is quite guilty of).


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 4, 2005)

Timothy said:
			
		

> You WILL be going adventuring. The problems you are going to solve are not clear cut and do not only exist on paper, you will have to find out more about the problem and solve it in the field, either by action or consensus. I like the idea of getting paid as a committee, but I think that will be based on results.



Excellent, it will be interesting to see how some of these foppish nobles handle adventuring, especially since a few of the characters have builds greared towards more non-combatavie situations. 

In regards to the Charisma debate, I'm happy with how the others are RP their characters, hopefully my politicaly naive character wont annoy too many of the others. 

So far it's been 'interesting', also I like the fact that the two warrior based houses are getting on well together.


----------



## James Heard (Aug 4, 2005)

What's more interesting to me, is that since the game wasn't described as an adventuring campaign I also hired nearly a hundred hirelings for almost a third of a year. I wasn't planning on anything more exciting than blackmail the way the game was described...Hrm.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 4, 2005)

Since I did toss my hat down, what houses have been claimed and which haven't?


----------



## James Heard (Aug 4, 2005)

Ara, Centaurus, and Lyra are still open I think?

I don't know for certain though, I'm just repeating the ones that were listed to me a few days ago minus the one I claimed.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 4, 2005)

I'll claim Lyra I guess, perhaps either a bard or an illusionist.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 4, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> What's more interesting to me, is that since the game wasn't described as an adventuring campaign I also hired nearly a hundred hirelings for almost a third of a year. I wasn't planning on anything more exciting than blackmail the way the game was described...Hrm.




I think you'll still be allowed to bring your hirelings on the 'adventures' I'm sure having a small army will be fun 

Like you I also thought this was going to be more of a non-combative game, I usually don't go for warrior types as characters, it seems we were both tricked. 

I doubt we are going to be wandering clearing out caves of Orcs though, hopefully the combat stuff will be fairly infrequent.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 4, 2005)

I must say, that when I saw you scores and your inventory I allready guessed you weren't expecting combat. But 50 hirelings can do combat quite well too, although they cannot follow you everywhere you go. I do have a question though. Did you get the prices out of a book? and could you describe to me how loyal you think your hired personnel is? Other wise I'll make something up myself (probably that they are less loyal then followers and are heavily motivated by money)

I will try to suit the needs of the different characters in different adventures.

Ferrix, you can play, Lyra can be taken indeed. COuld you have a character up quickly, so that you can join the IC thread?
Rhialto, this Leaves Ara and Centaurus.

Oh and I was wondering one other thing, what do you all think of the aristocrat class. Everybody seems to have taken other classes and while I expected this, I also expected one or two fulltime aristocarts. Is it underpowered?


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 4, 2005)

Timothy said:
			
		

> Oh and I was wondering one other thing, what do you all think of the aristocrat class. Everybody seems to have taken other classes and while I expected this, I also expected one or two fulltime aristocarts. Is it underpowered?



I think the class is good it's a good class to show a nobles initial education., I'll probably end up taqking more levels to equate Julius' involvment in politics.


----------



## James Heard (Aug 4, 2005)

Timothy said:
			
		

> I must say, that when I saw you scores and your inventory I allready guessed you weren't expecting combat. But 50 hirelings can do combat quite well too, although they cannot follow you everywhere you go. I do have a question though. Did you get the prices out of a book? and could you describe to me how loyal you think your hired personnel is? Other wise I'll make something up myself (probably that they are less loyal then followers and are heavily motivated by money)



All the hireling prices are directly from the equipment section of the PHB I think - I wasn't looking to get anyone fancy or soldiers, because I thought the way you were talking we were going to have a game centering on intrigue and city politics. I suppose they're as loyal as my money, the future promise of money (because I have influence and get things done) and fear will make them. They're not regular House sorts, because I figured that "my own personal army" of folks would be more flexible than trying to beg for armsmen that answered to someone else.



			
				Timothy said:
			
		

> Oh and I was wondering one other thing, what do you all think of the aristocrat class. Everybody seems to have taken other classes and while I expected this, I also expected one or two fulltime aristocarts. Is it underpowered?



It just doesn't do anything for me much. I could have done everything I really wanted to do with the character better than anything I can do now if I'd been able to trade that Aristocrat level for a level of Sorcerer - basically for my character it's just a couple thousand experience points blown to get into the Committe I guess. The only thing it REALLY does for me is makes it illogical for me to multiclass out of Rogue except for a PrC. 

That's not to say it might not have been a better class for people who made up builds that needed skill points. I might have gone into the class all the way perhaps if we'd started at level 6 for the bonus feat, if the bonus feat came a level early (making it the quickest possible way to get leadership) I'd have been on it like white on rice.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 4, 2005)

Timothy said:
			
		

> .....Oh and I was wondering one other thing, what do you all think of the aristocrat class. Everybody seems to have taken other classes and while I expected this, I also expected one or two fulltime aristocarts. Is it underpowered?




To be honest, I completly missed your write up when I did my PC.  I thought you meant the NPC class.  I had stopped reading when I reached my 'House.'  It is very similar to the NPC so I really did not do tweaking of my PC to get it in line with the class.  I would not call it underpowered, but by the same token it does not offer something that is better than the other core classes.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 4, 2005)

In my first write up Leadership was available at lvl 5. And currently, I'm not sure why i changed it. Maybe because it looked better to get a new ability every two levels or so (kidding). Ah well, to late to change now, but maybe for the next time I use him.

It was my aim that he would be as powerful as the paladin, with the spells and all.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 4, 2005)

Timothy said:
			
		

> In my first write up Leadership was available at lvl 5. And currently, I'm not sure why i changed it. Maybe because it looked better to get a new ability every two levels or so (kidding). Ah well, to late to change now, but maybe for the next time I use him.
> 
> It was my aim that he would be as powerful as the paladin, with the spells and all.





I would not say that is correct.  The paladin with smiting/healing/detect evil is more powerful than your class.

If you want to buff him up add in the ability to raise his CHA score.  Or add something, bonus feat etc.


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 4, 2005)

Timothy said:
			
		

> In my first write up Leadership was available at lvl 5. And currently, I'm not sure why i changed it. Maybe because it looked better to get a new ability every two levels or so (kidding). Ah well, to late to change now, but maybe for the next time I use him.
> 
> It was my aim that he would be as powerful as the paladin, with the spells and all.




It really doesn't strike me as a balanced class, even when compared with the Rogue (the class it most resembles). It needs a little more to be worthwile, I think.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 4, 2005)

Lord Raven's char:

You can add one point to an ability score because you got past lvl 4.

Could you rearrange your armor bonusses for better reading. right now you have a +2 shield bonus and +0 dex.

Maybe it's me, but shouldn't you have 6 feats (1st lvl, 3rd lvl, 2 monk, 2 fighter)

Could you rearrange your skill points for better reading? From waht I see now, you still have 3 points to spend.

Approved! (with these changes)


----------



## Timothy (Aug 4, 2005)

James, good job, I cannot find any mistake with your char.

But about you're hirelings, let's have some additional rules for them.

First of all, at page 105 of the DMG hirelings are better specified. Would you read through that. You can adjust the prizes according to table 4-1. 

Because you will be going on adventures, it's not realistic to have 80+ men following you. So before you go on an adventure, if you go somewhere not every hireling can follow I'll say that. those 50 porters are not really needed on an adventure I expect.

Remember that your hirelings will have demands and you will have to treat them fairly. Letting them sleep in the open air for one night is fine, but if you go to a tavern and let them sleep in the open air, they won't like you. Also, Mercenaries are pretty picky about money, expect some demands for hazard pay.

My advice would be to lose some porters (but if you plans for al 50 of them, it's okay) and keep the excess money for demands for extra money.

Also, a Groom and a mercenary leader are people I'd like you to hire.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 4, 2005)

I think I agree with Nephtys about the aristocrat class, but it's too late to change him now, so we'll leave him like this.

For FERRIS and RHIALTO

The game will start very soon (as soon as I'm done posting). You can make your characters and jump in as soon as possible, but do come up with an IC reason for being late.


----------



## James Heard (Aug 4, 2005)

Timothy said:
			
		

> First of all, at page 105 of the DMG hirelings are better specified. Would you read through that. You can adjust the prizes according to table 4-1.



Well I did look through that too, but I had decided at the time that having specialists of some sort wasn't necessary. I could change them if you'd like, even get some real specialists since I've got Arms & Equipment which has (I think) fairly detailed prices for every sort of hireling. Basically though, I was trying to be simple because I figured that a politics game was going to be more about nailing up bunches of fliers and getting neighborhoods cased for information from polling.


			
				Timothy said:
			
		

> Because you will be going on adventures, it's not realistic to have 80+ men following you. So before you go on an adventure, if you go somewhere not every hireling can follow I'll say that. those 50 porters are not really needed on an adventure I expect.



They're not porters though. They're pollers.  I've paid people to be campaign workers, basically. The sailors are the crew for the yacht, and then there's 20 thugs/guards/whatever. I hired them as trained because I figured that would be the way I'd get guys with high Str/low Int and fairly good Intimidation scores. Crowd control guys, men to send into stores to shake down scared shopkeepers, men that could do manual labor when I'm needing impromptu concrete footwear work done upon low level political opponents - that sort of thing.


> Remember that your hirelings will have demands and you will have to treat them fairly. Letting them sleep in the open air for one night is fine, but if you go to a tavern and let them sleep in the open air, they won't like you. Also, Mercenaries are pretty picky about money, expect some demands for hazard pay.



If I was expecting to be dragging them around with me I'd worry about it more, but I'm paying these guys wages not employing them to come shack up with me. They're not followers, so I figured that they'd have houses and wives and kids to go home to in the city for the most part. I like family sorts, because people with families are careful about what they say and do to endanger their...employment.


			
				Timothy said:
			
		

> Also, a Groom and a mercenary leader are people I'd like you to hire.



Why? A coachman is a groom as well, he's just not as trained in animal husbandry as someone who specializes...and I don't have mercenaries yet? I've got innocent, lovely pollsters and about a roomful of dudes paid to look menacing in whatever they brought from home. Should I repurchase the thugs as soldiers and maybe see what an 8th level fighter might cost to rent his services?


----------



## Timothy (Aug 4, 2005)

Okay, I agree with you 100%, thanks for clearing everything up!

You can keep all as was psoted on your char sheet.

Of and could you and Raven post in the Rogues galery?


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 5, 2005)

Timothy said:
			
		

> Oh and I was wondering one other thing, what do you all think of the aristocrat class. Everybody seems to have taken other classes and while I expected this, I also expected one or two fulltime aristocarts. Is it underpowered?




Quite frankly, yes. It resembles something in between a rogue and a bard with a completely different flavor, but it doesn't have anything on par with the rogue's special abilities and the bard's magic and bardic music effects. While the extra leadership stuff is somewhat helpful, the fact remains that the Aristocrat himself can't really do anything useful. An accurate depiction of a medieval politican, perhaps, but not at all ideal for an adventuring sort. IMO, the sort of character that the Aristocrat presents is good for nobility who sit around and manipulate people instead of doing actual work. If we were playing that sort of game, it might possibly be okay (though a Bard would be better), but since we have to go out into the field and fend for ourselves, it's not that useful.

If you want to balance it, add some bonus feats, an increase from _suggestion_ to _dominate_ at higher levels, bonus resources (calling in favors, getting lump sums of money, being able to requision equipment, etc), and better spells.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 5, 2005)

Well, I succeeded in one thing tha t I wanted. Because i usually made over the top classes, I wanted Aristocrat to not be overpowered. I went to far.

I'll have another look at him, although probably not for this game.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 5, 2005)

Oh before I forget,

When the first assignment is started I will need some way of contacting everybody.

I would like you all to email me on g.c.vanbilsen[at]gmail.com, so I have your emailadresses. 
Also my msn is gijsvanbilsen[at]hotmail.com. Add me if you want to.


----------



## Twinswords (Aug 5, 2005)

I want to be the repersentive of house centaurus. Character posted. I will be a bit late at the meeting. 

Twinswords.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 5, 2005)

Okay, because Twinswords has to get up agan in 5 hours time (and I in 8) I'll explain a bit more myself.

Twinswords is my older brother and the one who brought me in contact with DnD (thanks for that, btw). He has been a long time lurker here, so I'm proud the game got him to de-lurk. Anyway, he'll be away up until sunday (that's why he needs to get up early) and will introduce himself by then. IC this will be because he's a druid and wasn't in Farseer at the time the Dean sent his messages. He'll be aware of the reason behind this committee.

You do not have to fear that I will give the players I know personally advantages over other players, if anything  I'll be more critical of them.

for RHIALTO
This leaves House Ara for you, if you don't mind.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 5, 2005)

My email address is daddy.voodoo at  gmail.com

I will be offline from now till Monday (US - EST)


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 5, 2005)

My email address is mr_raven88(at)yahoo.co.nz, actually send emails to Lord_Raven88@hotmail.com as I can't send emails from my Yahoo account while I'm at work.


----------



## Rino (Aug 5, 2005)

my email is steven_vanthart(at)hotmail.com

i'm going on a train tour with my gf sunday and monday so i might make a log in the evening, but i dont know for sure


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 5, 2005)

nephtys66@hotmail.com


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 5, 2005)

House Ara is fine.  Just one question--can I perhaps go with single class cleric to begin with?  It does have, after all, the political skills necessary for this profession.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 5, 2005)

As we've just discussed, the aristocrat class is a bit underpowered. SO it would be unfair to everybody else if you could have another class instead of it. IC it represents the basic training you received at the academy.


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 5, 2005)

I can be reached at FhqwhgadsTim(at)gmail.com.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 7, 2005)

Ferrix, Rhialto, I'm wondering if you still want to play. If you still want to play, vould you finish your characters? If you won't be playing, could you tell me, so I know what I should be expecting.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 7, 2005)

Some new information for the players.

I've had a couple of mails in the meantime in which players asked me some questions and told me what they were planning.

One question was about housing and it's important for all of you.

You all have a relativly small (20m2) room in the academy. Besides that, you also have a room in the palace of your house. While that room is not so big as well, it is within your own house and you have to worry much less about trespassers, specially if they're not of your house. Eimhin Quinn can use the house that he has bought. If you want to, you can describe it, although it has to be in one of the lower circles (Not higher then the Merchant circle). Urgas Alem can also use his Keelboat. Whenever he is in Farseer, the "Merchant's Valor" will be in the harbor of Farseer, located a couple of miles to the south.

From the mails I allready got, I got a better understanding of the characters and their goals. I'll try to put in something here and there that will help. I might even be willing to run a mini PbEM if somebody has an idea. Besides that, I always encourage you to take the initiative in character.

Also, what is very important to me is feedback. If you think a situation can/could be handled differently let me know.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 8, 2005)

I just wanted to remember you all that it might be a good idea to talk to other party members privatly.

In that case, you are required to post IC that you are going to talk somewhere private and you can communicate by mail or spoilers. If you communicate by mail, I'd like (well, I insist actually) to be put in the CC, so I know what everybody is up to.


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 8, 2005)

Voila...

*Anguis Fevre*
Aristocrat 1/Cleric 4 

AL: Lawful Evil

Str: 10
Dex: 11
Con: 10
Int: 14 (+2)
Wis: 18 (+4)
Cha: 14 (+2)

HP:32
Init: +4

AC: 22 (+9 Armor, +3 Shield) Flatfooted: 19 (+9 Armor) Touch 10 

BAB: +3
Melee: +3
Ranged: +3

Fort: +4
Ref: +1
Will: +10

Skills
Bluff 8 ranks, +2 Cha = +10
Diplomacy 8 ranks, +2 Cha, +2 feat = +12
Disguise 8 ranks, +2 Cha = +10
Gather Information 6 ranks, +2 Cha = +8
Knowledge (Religion) 8 ranks, +2 Cha = +10
Sense Motive 4 ranks, +4 Wis, +2 feat = +10
Listen 4 ranks, +4 Wis = +8
Spot 4 ranks, +4 Wis = +8
Perform (sing) 4 ranks, + 2 Cha = +6
Hide 4 ranks = +4

Feats: Improved Initiative, Negotiator, Weapon Focus (Longsword)

Domains: Fire, Trickery

Equipment: Longsword +1, Full Plate +1, Large Steel Shield +1, Cloak of Resistance +1, Pearl of Power (1st level, Necklace of Prayer Beads (Blessing), Scroll of Cure Moderate Wounds, Scroll of Cure Light Wounds x 8

15 gp

Background: An illegitmate son of House Serpens, like many of his cast-off ilk, Anguis found himself being raised in House Ara.  A life spent as a humble healer held little appeal for Anguis--but he soon discovered that even House Ara contains advancement for the ambitious.  Presently, he is working for the ambitious Bishop Scrope, who aspires to the High Priesthood.
----

Ta da.  Hope this is acceptable.


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 8, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Background: An illegitmate son of House Serpens, like many of his cast-off ilk, Anguis found himself being raised in House Ara. A life spent as a humble healer held little appeal for Anguis--but he soon discovered that even House Ara contains advancement for the ambitious. Presently, he is working for the ambitious Bishop Scrope, who aspires to the High Priesthood.




DM question: Is that something House Serpens would normally do? As a morally unconventional House I'd imagine they would be more pragmatic about things like illegitimity, in general at least. They would probably be a lot less morally outraged than the more conservative houses, like, say, Taurus or Leo...
Juat asking for some insight into Serpens morality, really.


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 8, 2005)

Well, I am waiting for approval on this, but I'm basing this on history--quite a few noble bastards wound up in the Church, since it gave them a livelihood while shunting them neatly away from matters of succession.  Remember, moral issues or not, bastards are a nuisance in any society largely based on the rights of inheritance.


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 8, 2005)

Oh, I know, and his illegitimity could have been an issue for practical or personal reasons even if it wasn't in principle. I don't think inheritance would have entered into it (bastards usually had no rights to inherit), the sanctity of marriage might or might not be such a big deal for House Serpens (I don't know), but there are almost limitless possible reasons.
This is in no way an objection to your background. I was mostly curious about how such a person would be percieved by the other characters, my character in particular, and how he would percieve the House.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 8, 2005)

Great to have your char up, Rhialto, you can go and introduce yourself now. If you post quickly, you can vote on the chairman in the same way Twinswords did.

I do think Nephtys has a point. Serpens would, in my opinion, not bother about bastards, because house Serpens is not about power being inherited, but about power being seized. I thought about a suitable backstory that would achieve the same result and this is it:

You father/mother/sponsor was quite powerful in house Serpens, but he met his end in the old fashioned Serpens way, he was killed by his succesor. He didn't like have the son/favorite of his now deceased rival around, so he kicked you out.

Does that suit you Rhialto?


----------



## Timothy (Aug 8, 2005)

Rhialto's char checked: 

Your char seems okay, but I miss some statistics I'd like to see (full attack, AC).

If you would use the form I attached (which is used for Living EnWorld as well) it should b ok.

If the other players could use this format too (if you're not allready doing that), I'd be pleased, although it's not obligated.


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 8, 2005)

Timothy said:
			
		

> Great to have your char up, Rhialto, you can go and introduce yourself now. If you post quickly, you can vote on the chairman in the same way Twinswords did.
> 
> I do think Nephtys has a point. Serpens would, in my opinion, not bother about bastards, because house Serpens is not about power being inherited, but about power being seized. I thought about a suitable backstory that would achieve the same result and this is it:
> 
> ...




Hmmm...

The thing is, Anguis isn't out of favor with House Serpens--more politely moved to the side to pursue his ambitions elsewhere.  

How about this--Anguis's father needed to make a politically advantageous marriage, which Anguis would be an embarassment to, and so his father sent him to House Ara and bought him a place there?


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 8, 2005)

Timothy, I can ot find your e-mail address.  Can you or someone post all of them in the rogues gallery?


----------



## Timothy (Aug 8, 2005)

g.c.vanbilsen[at]gmail.com

I'll post everybody's mail in the RG, so you can mail eachother too.

It's in the first post, not visible, since I don't really like putting email adresses visibl anywhere, but just highlight the first post and you'll see them.


----------



## James Heard (Aug 9, 2005)

Um, are those blue lines on the map rivers that are crossing each other, turning away from the ocean and such?


----------



## Timothy (Aug 9, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Um, are those blue lines on the map rivers that are crossing each other, turning away from the ocean and such?




Well noticed, well noticed.

I'm going to explain it once you've reached Stirr, but I agree that it's not ordinary.

OOC: I made a mistake when I created the map two and a halve years ago, but I quite like things being extraordinary, so I kept it. You'll see the wonders at Stirr.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 11, 2005)

I will be offline this weekend.   I may be able to get on Friday morning, but I doubt it.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 11, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> I will be offline this weekend.   I may be able to get on Friday morning, but I doubt it.




So that's why you're going to miss combat?

Okay, so you back soon and have fun!


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 11, 2005)

A spellcasting Hydra of Doom! Or a gnome powerful enough to cast Mislead having summoned a non-casting Hydra of Doom. Or a Dean of the Academy wanting to test our courage to fight. Hmm, the possibilities are endless. (I just hope Alessa doesn't end up part of that rude creatures midday meal. She really is too pretty to die. )


----------



## Timothy (Aug 11, 2005)

I thought that after 160 posts without one blow being dealt, we could do with some action, allthough I expect it'll only take a little while (after all, The Hydra of doom can pick you all off one by one unless you start working together, and I don't think that's going to happen  )

Just see it as a team-building activity


----------



## James Heard (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm going to work together by letting other people deal with it.


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 12, 2005)

This should be interesting; after all, we've all got our necks on the line, but we're a highly incompatable group, and everyone seems to hate someone. Indeed, it should be interesting.


----------



## James Heard (Aug 12, 2005)

Hates? Why, Urgas wants to have babies with each of you.


----------



## Twinswords (Aug 12, 2005)

As most of those relations would be against nature according to my character, my character would have found another reason to hate you. You are offcourse free to do with Alessa whatever you want.


----------



## James Heard (Aug 12, 2005)

Some people, however, seem quite happy with the intent of practising having babies with themselves.


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 12, 2005)

Twinswords said:
			
		

> You are offcourse free to do with Alessa whatever you want.




How generous of you...


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 12, 2005)

Well It's been nice playing with you all, I've realy enjoyed it right up to the bit were we all get killed by the eight headed hydra.


Seriously those things are lethal, can anyone guess what TPK stands for  

I'll be a bit slow, posting over the next few days.  Hopefully I'll be able to post at least once a day.


----------



## James Heard (Aug 12, 2005)

Meh. Honestly the catfighting pretty much makes a TPK a given anyways. I know *I'm* not helping your characters fight something. I'm gonna run away and hope you're all killed, or stay where I am and hope you're all killed, or be killed and relax from the lame backstabbing. Seriously, monsters are a win-win situation. Timothy's already said we can't kill each other, so it falls upon the GM's dice and hope to kill you all off. Say guys, if any of us live, you want to go skydiving? Or have a raw pork and eggs eating contest?


----------



## Timothy (Aug 12, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Meh. Honestly the catfighting pretty much makes a TPK a given anyways. I know *I'm* not helping your characters fight something. I'm gonna run away and hope you're all killed, or stay where I am and hope you're all killed, or be killed and relax from the lame backstabbing. Seriously, monsters are a win-win situation. Timothy's already said we can't kill each other, so it falls upon the GM's dice and hope to kill you all off. Say guys, if any of us live, you want to go skydiving? Or have a raw pork and eggs eating contest?




I take it that's why I haven't seen an IC post for Urgas. He's just gonna sit there and relax, unless the carriage is threatened and then he runs away?.

And raven, I know he's lethal, but come on, you're with eight and he's with ine (one body anyway)

Let's just hope the beast laughs himself silly because of all your infighting.

oh, and I'll be able to write up the results of the round tonight, as I'm too busy studying right now (this is a break, but I can't afford breaks long enough to roll and calculate the combat)


----------



## James Heard (Aug 12, 2005)

Yup, I don't particularly care to risk my neck for the rest of the players. Let _them _fight and die.


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 12, 2005)

Well, let us consider this.  If we kill the hydra, we will know you as a cowardly caitiff who we can trust as far as we can throw.  If we are killed *by* the Hydra, your death will promptly follow ours, as the hydra attacks you.  

Brilliant.  You've chosen the course of action that hurts you no matter what.  I am in awe of your sagelike acumen.


----------



## James Heard (Aug 12, 2005)

Good point. Toss off and I'm out of here. Sorry Timothy, playing with a bunch of people acting like jerks toward each other just isn't fun. Interesting experiment though.


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 12, 2005)

And a merry hello to you too.  I'm sorry, but if you expect praise for folly, then you deserve what you get.  And being offended never made anybody right in and of itself.  Seeing as Timothy mentioned the politicking upfront, I don't know what you were expecting here, and while I'm sorry to see this campaign lose a player, it's fairly obvious this was never really the game for you to begin with.

I hope your next one goes better.


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 12, 2005)

Seriously James, what did you expect? Politics without backstabbing jerks is just tedious burocracy. What's the fun in that?


----------



## Timothy (Aug 12, 2005)

eeeuhm, okay...

Well, I can understand both views and I think it's a pity that one of the players left. I won't say anything else about it and respect James' wish to depart.

The rest of us, will continue, Urgas will disappear during the fighting and we'll go on with seven.

If anybody knows somebody to join, let them come by, more players are appreciated.


----------



## Twinswords (Aug 12, 2005)

I`m sorry to see a player leave. And everything my character says as ment in character and does not mean anything on a personal level. And yes i`m going to do some pretty nasty plans to you all. Which is what this game is about. 

Have fun with other things James.


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 13, 2005)

Yeah, I'm sorry too. I think your character showed a lot of potential, it would have been fun if he had stayed in the game. But, hey, I wish you better luck in other games.


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 13, 2005)

Sorry to see you leave. While I find all the quarreling a bit tiresome as well, it's to be expected in a game like this. I think a better design would have been having only two or three houses, so players will have an ally or two. It's interesting to compete with the other players, but it would be a better design, IMO, to have some allies instead of a complete free-for-all.

Anyway, best of luck in your other games, James.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 13, 2005)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> Sorry to see you leave. While I find all the quarreling a bit tiresome as well, it's to be expected in a game like this. I think a better design would have been having only two or three houses, so players will have an ally or two. It's interesting to compete with the other players, but it would be a better design, IMO, to have some allies instead of a complete free-for-all.
> 
> Anyway, best of luck in your other games, James.




Yeah, I'm starting to see that too, although I'm enjoying myself a lot. And I think that alliances that can shift are better then a couple of groups against each other.

But we'll see how it all goes, as long as we're having fun.


----------



## gabrion (Aug 13, 2005)

Hello.

Despite some people not finding it so enjoyable, I think this game looks like a barrel of fun.  I am interested in joining (if you have room right now), but I have a few questions.

1) Original character creation was a 5th level.  Is everyone still 5th level?  This isn't really important in determining whether I play, I'm just curious.

2) House Vela-When you refer to the 'east' is it anything like Oriental Adventures?  I'm most interested in House Vela so I would like to know what kind of flavor the east has.

3) You seem to want to use only core materials, but I was wondering if the Courtier from the RCS would be ok.  If the eastern flavor is similar to Oriental Adventures, this would fit in quite well IMO.  

Thanks.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 13, 2005)

Hello Gabrion!

I do have room for you and would like it very much if you joined.
Everybody is still 5th level, no XP has been given out yet.

House Vela comes from lands that are based on the old middle-east (Persia). Sultans, Kaliffs and that sort of things.

This setting was originally based on my hobby of starwatching. There are three major sources for the names of stars. The latest one are the modern names, these are mostly minor stars named M2 or K5. Not much of interest. The one we are most familiar with had it roots in ancient greece, but was formalized in the reinassance (although I forgot the name of the man who ordered them all). The third source lies in the old middle east, so that is why Vela's background has to do the old middle east.

As for other books. I would feel it was unfair to the people allready playing that I would allow books now that I didn't allow at start up.

I hope you'll be able to join us. At the moment the players are fighting their first combat, with an hydra, and after that they will go to the City of Stirr. You will have enough opportunity to enter there.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 16, 2005)

I really hope one of you clever spellcasters, infom us mindless brutes about the requirement to sunder the hydra's head! 

Otherwise, the Hydras fast healing will quickly replenish any damage we do.

Even if we do start sundering, we're going to be in for a world of pain, with the AoO that we provoke, although in this case Julius should be fine as he's lower done in the Init order.


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 16, 2005)

You know, given that the Hydra's prone for now, I recommend our fighters just chop him up while they can...


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 16, 2005)

I am fanning him with my misses.


----------



## gabrion (Aug 16, 2005)

Hey,

Sorry to have offered my service then back out, but I don't think I can play in this game.  It really does look like a lot of fun (I love the politicing idea), but one of my shortcomings is that I find it very difficult to make a suitable character for the game using the sources allowed. If the game was for mercs or something, I could do fine using Core only, but I was looking to play a charismatic character and their are few options.  Plus with as many characters as there are in the game I would pretty much have to overlap, and I really despise that.

For the record, I'm fully aware that this is my own problem (since most people don't have a problem with playing Core D+D), but what can I say, I'm a sucker for splat books...

The game looks like a lot of fun though and I hope you all have a good time with it.  Now that I've read some of the IC stuff I'll probably follow along anyway, just to see what happens!


----------



## Timothy (Aug 16, 2005)

Gabrion, I'm sorry you cannot find a suitable core class to fit your image of the char.

You should understand though, that classes are far less relevant then in normal DnD, because most action is through roleplaying.

I wold be sorry to see you go, but it is really unfair to give you advanteages that the other players didn't have, unless other players would agree. 

Maybe you can add me on MSN, to talk about it a bit. Adress: gijsvanbilsen@hotmail.com

And I do hope you have fun reading the game. Tell us what you think now and then.


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm afraid I'm going to be offline from the 20th to the 29th.  I hope this isn't a major inconvenience.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 16, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> I'm afraid I'm going to be offline from the 20th to the 29th. I hope this isn't a major inconvenience.



Damn, my assassins were going to visit you that day, now I'll have to have the cancellation fee  and organise it another day.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 16, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> I'm afraid I'm going to be offline from the 20th to the 29th.  I hope this isn't a major inconvenience.




Seeing that 9 days, I'll keep the game moving. In any battles (if they are going to take place) I'll NPC your char, but he'll be extra careful.


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 17, 2005)

Well, seeing as we probably going to be spending some time in Stir, you could have Anguis off visiting the local Bishop while he's there.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 19, 2005)

I am offline this weekend until Monday.

Rhialto, [sblock] I know I should find your Poins OOC thread.  But we are both here, please run my country Rube in your game if people post this weekend.  Thanks.  I do not want to slow down your game.[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 23, 2005)

Greetings all, so far I'm enjoying this game immensely. My only problem with the game, is due to my timezone difference GMT +12, I often log on and see that there has been a flurry of post from the other players, and recently things have been sped up by the DM which has resulted in me being unable to post during some interest character interactions. 

Hopefully we won't be getting to much more of a hurry up, this will then enable me to have a meaningful share in the posting.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 24, 2005)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Greetings all, so far I'm enjoying this game immensely.  My only problem with the game, is due to my timezone difference GMT +12, I often log on and see that there has been a flurry of post from the other players, and recently things have been sped up by the DM which has resulted in me being unable to post during some interest character interactions.
> 
> Hopefully we go be getting to much more of a hurry up, this will then enable me to have a meaningful share in the postong.





But you are in the future, I do not see what the problem is.  Lastly, you could move to civilization.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 24, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> But you are in the future, I do not see what the problem is. Lastly, you could move to civilization.



Firstly most of you post while I'm sleeping or at home, so when  I check the posts in the morning you guys have already done a lot or had big conversations.

Now this isn't a problem, as long as we don't get a hurry along inbetween, if we do then I miss out on being able add the the conversations you've all had. I'm not complaining about the hurry up's I'm just letting you guys know, why it can appear that I'm adding anything meaningfull to these discusion's.

And in regards to moving to civilisation, I'm already there! Christchurch New Zealand.  Next year we're hoping to get power and running water, which will be good.  Then I'll be able to have a computer of my on, instead of having to share the 1 computer in this city.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 25, 2005)

I am offline till Monday.


----------



## Mithran (Aug 27, 2005)

Hey, I'm intersted in a character from house Vela. If that is still open?


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 2, 2005)

I am offline till Tuesday.  American Holiday weekend.


----------



## Timothy (Sep 2, 2005)

Mithran, yes it's still open, write it up and I'll let you join.

For the players:

I'm back, thanks for the patience. I really had a blast these last 10 days and although I'm currently operating on half energy levels, I will start posting again.


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 3, 2005)

Welcome back


----------



## Mithran (Sep 3, 2005)

Alright I'm going to try and get the character done over the weekend.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 8, 2005)

I am offline till Monday.


----------



## Timothy (Sep 10, 2005)

How's your char coming Mithran?


----------



## Mithran (Sep 10, 2005)

Worse than I had hoped... I haven't been able to work on it nearly as much as I'd like to. I hope to have it done tomorrow though.


----------



## Timothy (Sep 11, 2005)

I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Mithran (Sep 12, 2005)

```
[B]Name:[/B] Vashti Bijan
[B]Class:[/B] Aristocrat (4), Rogue (1)
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Female
[B]Alignment:[/B] Lawful Evil
[B]Deity:[/B] Suhail al Muhlif

[B]Str:[/B] 10  +0      [B]Level:[/B] 5        [B]XP:[/B] 10,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2      [B]BAB:[/B] +3         [B]HP:[/B]  35  (4d8 + 1d6 +5)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1      [B]Grapple:[/B] +3     [B]Current HP:[/B] 35/35
[B]Int:[/B] 16 +3      [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] 00
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1      [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Failure:[/B] 00%
[B]Cha:[/B] 16 +3      [B]ACP:[/B] -         

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +1    +0    +2    +0    +0    +0    18
[B]Touch:[/B] 14              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 15

                         [B]Base   Mod     Misc    Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      1    +2    +1     +5
[B]Ref:[/B]                       3    +5   +1     +10
[B]Will:[/B]                      4    +5    +3     +7

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Dagger                    +3     1d4         19-20
Shuriken                 +5     1d2         20

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Elven

[B]Abilities:[/B]
SA +1d6, Trapfinding, Commanding Presence 2

[B]Feats:[/B] Combat Expertise, Quick Draw, EWP(Shuriken)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 88       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 8/4
[B]Skills                         Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Appraise                     8    +3    +0    +11
Balance                      2     +3    +2    +7
Bluff                              7    +3    +0    +10
Diplomacy                   8    +3    +6    +17
Forgery                        8    +3    +0     +11
Gather Information     6    +3    +2    +11
Knowledge(Local)     5    +3    +0    +8
Knowledge(Nobility) 5    +3    +0    +8
Listen                           4    +1    +0    +5
Perform(Dance)         8   +3    +0    +11
Sense Motive             8    +1    +0    +9
Sleight of Hand          8   +3     +2    +13
Spot                              4   +1    +0    +5
Tumble                         8   +3    +0    +11

[B]Equipment:                            Cost  Weight[/B]
Cloak of Storing*                     2000gp    1lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 1   [B]Money:[/B] 7000 gp 0 sp 0 cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               33    66   100   100   500

[B]Spellcasting:[/B] Spells per day 1; DC 13
Known: Color Spray, Ventiloquism, Erase, Message??


[B]Age:[/B] 20
[B]Height:[/B] 4' 10"
[B]Weight:[/B] 95lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Brown
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Dark


[B]Appearance:[/B] Vashti is very beautiful woman with an exotic, foreign, charm about her. She
has shoulder length black hair, dark skin and the characteristic almond eyes of the
eastern folk. Vashti wears fashionable (Often by eastern standards) clothing which is, usually,
some shade of red or blue.

[B]Background:[/B] Vashti was the fourth child, and only girl, of an eastern merchant. Vashti's
family immigrated to Farnese shortly before Vashti was born. Vashti grew up quite the free-
spirited young girl but calmed considerably once she reached the academy.

Vashti was sent to the academy at a fairly young age and got rigorous training in etiquette and
dancing and most other subjects any aristocrat girl should know about. Vashti's father allowed
her to take her pick of the other subjects the academy offered.

Once Vashti graduated from the academy she convinced her father to allow her to use his some
of his gold to start a business that dealt in loans. Vashti would loan a commoner enough gold
to get their business started and they would pay her a portion of their earnings.

Vashti herself would research and select candidates most of the time, so that only the ones who
worked hard would be given loans. The scheme was very profitable and Vashti gathered a sum
of gold even though most of the money went to her father as part of the deal she made with him.

Now Vashti has been asked to join a certain government committee and can't afford to pass up
the opportunities it might represent.

[B]Personality/Beliefs:[/B] Vashti believes in the profitability of all people, she loves the idea
behind the new democracy though she knows it doesn't work quite the way it needs to. She
feels that each person should be allowed to perform to the best of their abilities, that way
everyone will profit. Especially her, if she has anything to do with it.

Vashti likes people but her need to advance herself often makes the concerns of other
people come second in her mind. Vashti is generally very friendly to those around her.

*As Handy Haversack except for the weight and it takes the cloak magic item slot. Basically a cloak with magical pockets inside of it. If it can be arranged.
```

Well here's something to look at. I decided I'd better ask about the Cloak/Handy Haversack before I went on to buy other stuff. But I do have items in mind so I can get the item list up after you approve/disapprove the cloak.

Also there was the question of spells, I couldn't find where it said how many spells known I got. Also the formatting came out a bit wrong in my program of choice so I'm slightly unsure as to which spells are what level.


----------



## Timothy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey Mithran, looks good so far. I'll check it more thouroughly tonight or otherwise tomorrow.

If you read the IC for the game ( I suggest tha you read at least the first couple of pages and the last couple) I will work you into the game shortly.


----------



## Timothy (Sep 20, 2005)

To all:

You have undoubtedly noticed I haven't been able to post a lot. There are a number of very good reasons for this, but I do not want to make them sound as excuses. The game is still running and will continue to run. I will do my best to read everything once per day, but given my hectic schedule this will not always be possible. Luckily the players can talk among theirselves so that the game doesn't halt entirely.

So I'm not making any promises anymore, seeing my schedule won't allow me to fullfill them sometimes.

To Mithran: Maybe it's better that you introduce yourself. As long as the players aren't somewhere your char can't reach them (in the barricades) you can drop in and explain House Vela and the dean chose you to represent house Vela.


----------



## Timothy (Sep 20, 2005)

New background for farnese, thank you Rhialto!! I also put it in a word version.

The Cathedral Just
Nicknames: Justicars, Aristocrats, Tyrants

Important Members: Bishop Ganelon Scrope of Gazur,
Bishop Stanton Carlisle of Gadar, Bishop Vincente
Draco of Gaior, Bishop Draven Sol of Horda

History and Politics: The oldest of the Seven
Cathedrals, as they are called, the Cathedral Just
began life as a social club for bishops with similar
political views.  The Cathedral Just feels that House
Ara must use its power and authority to make a
difference in the world.  Conservative and ambitious,
it tends to favor the use of politics and treaty to
achieve its aims, though its members will use force if
necessary.  The Cathedral Just feels that Orr created
man to follow a social order, and that the Church has
a duty to uphold that order.  As it is a group with an
actual organization, the Cathedral Just elects a
formal head every twenty years, or on the death of the
last head, whichever comes first.  Presently, the head
of the Cathedral is Bishop Ganelon Scrope.

Power:  The Cathedral Just is probably the most stable
of the Seven Cathedrals.  It has a solid powerbase,
well-defined goals and many members in position of
influence.  Still, its members tend to be more
respected then loved--they are not favored by the
commons.

Thoughts on the Revolution: The Cathedral Just
consider the rise of the Power Below to be a wicked
imposation that will result in the ruin of Farnesse.
Despite this, they remain loyal to the present
government, preferring to allow its own ineffeciency
to ruin it.  The general feeling of the Justicars is
that if they do their best to help the nation,
Farnesse will not only survive these troubled times,
but the other houses will learn to trust House Ara
(and the Cathedral Just), so that the Cathedral's
longheld dream of power for the Faith will be
fulfilled.

The Cathedral Prudence
Nicknames: Councellers, Politickers, Weathervanes

Important Members: Cardinal Frill Ornogon, Bishop
Cordial Hargreaves of Stirr, Bishop Hage Durant of
Aquavis, Bishop Solnar Grieves of Aquasur, Bishop
Amaury Scrope of Aquaror

History and Politics:  The Cathedral Prudence is more
a term invented by the Cathedral Just than an actual
cohesive group.  An earlier head of the Cathedral
Just, commenting on a member's tendency to change his
policies to match whatever would give him advantage
noted 'In faith, he belongs to the Cathedral Prudence,
not the Cathedral Just.'  The nickname stuck, and
became a general term by which those in the church
noted ambitious clerics who thought more of their own
advancement then any cause.  As it now stands, many
high positions are held by such clerics, who have
adopted the name.  The Cathedral Prudence tends to
paint itself as a group of moderates, balancing off
the politics of the other cathedrals--in fact they are
merely opportunists who gain advantage as best they
can.

Power: In many respects the Cathedral Prudence is the
most powerful of the Cathedrals--it contains numerous
Bishops, Abbots, and even a Cardinal, all of whom are
consumate politicians.  However, as the only goal of
Cathedral Prudence is to see Cathedral Prudence
members getting power, influence, and money, it is
full of backstabbing, pettiness, and people working at
cross purpose.  Unlike the other Cathedrals, there is
no great unifying goal for this group, and in the long
run this hurts them, making them nothing more than a
power bloc whose support is sought by others.

Thoughts on the Revolution:  Most Cathedral Prudence
members are full of democratic, eglatarian sayings
right now, always eager to demonstrate their support
for the revolution.  And they are almost all of them
lying.  A group of advantage-seeking aristocrats, they
are annoyed by this change in the power structure, and
worry it could effect their careers.  But most see
this as another situation to take advantage of, as
usual shifting their policy to suit the present day.

The Cathedral Faith
Nicknames: Theologians, Manuscripters, Orr-Botherers

Important Members: Archbishop Soll Mono, Abbot Grange
Gemini

History and Politics:  Much like the Cathedral
Prudence, the Cathedral Faith is more a category of
Ara members than a cohesive group.  Indeed, most
members are completely oblivious that the Seven
Cathedrals exist.  The Cathedral Faith began as a
contemptuous term for those priests so obsessed with
abstract question of Orr's powers and nature that they
completely ignore the outside world.  Such individuals
have been used by more worldly clerics as figureheads
for centuries now, producing the impression of House
Ara as a bunch of amiable, slightly absent-minded
idealists.

Power:  On the surface, the Cathedral Faith appears to
be powerful.  It contains many high-ranking members,
including the Archbishop himself.  And yet this is an
illusion.  Such individuals have risen to such posts
because they are naive and easily managed.  Archbishop
Mono, for example, holds little real authority in
House Ara, largely because he's so much more
interested in finishing his treatsie on the nature of
angels then running the Church.  Further, while the
bishops were perfectly willing to let pious idealists
stand at the head of the Church when it seemed that
this was the best way for all the bishops to protect
their interests from interferance, now that the Church
faces a crisis, they seek an Archbishop with real
authority and leadership.  It is likely the Cathedral
Faith shall be regelated to the sidelines of the
Church in the near future.  Not that they'd really
notice.

Thoughts on the Revolution:  The Theologians debate
endlessly the meaning of the revolution, but in such
abstract terms as to completely ignore the reality.
On occasion one considers the extensive social changes
that Farnesse is going through and feels a bit uneasy,
but most are oblivious.

The Cathedral Fortitude
Nicknames: The Soliders of Orr, Zealots, Lunatics

Important members: Abbot Junis Hargreaves

History and Politics: A splinter group of the
Cathedral Justice, the Cathedral Fortitude seeks to
have House Ara the rulers of Farnesse.  Always
hardliners, most have been rendered outlaws by the
revolution, and seek to overthrow the present
government by any means possible.  Abbot Junis
Hargreaves, the present leader, is presently an exile
in Stir, writing fervant anti-government tracts which
his disciples circulate throughout Farnesse.

Power:  While they are dedicated and dangerous, the
Zealots hold little true power in the Church proper.
However, they and their followers are willing to fight
the system with all that they possess--such feelings
cannot be underestimated.

Thoughts on the Revolution:  What the Cathedral Just
looks on with horror, the Cathedral Fortitude looks on
with loathing.  To the Zealots, the revolution is a
work of great evil that must be overthrown, those who
led it killed, those who compromised with it punished.
 This feeling is so absolute that most members will
stop at nothing to see their ends met, even if it
means the destruction of Farnesse.

The Cathedral Charity
Nicknames: Merciful, Mendicants, Patchcloaks

Important Members: Cardinal Stephani Josh

History and Politics:  Begun as a countermeasure for
the Cathedral Just, the Cathedral Charity consists of
churchmen who seek to aid the poor in their suffering,
and represent their interests in the Church.
Politically, they've long quarrelled with the
Justicars--often to little avail.

Power:  The Merciful are at a great disadvantage when
compared to their rivals--they are idealists fighting
against pragmatists and opportunists. While some
members have risen to high positions, this is usually
because their rivals conspired to kick them upstairs.
Cardinal Josh, for example, finds he has little
influence in Farseer at large, and generally must
content himself with dealing with the sick and threats
in the slums.  But they are loved by the people, and
this must not underestimated.

Thoughts on the Revolution:  The Cathedral Charity is
conflicted on the revolution--one Corona Austrina wit
noted that "the Merciful love the poor--provided they
stay quiet, and let the Church look after them".  Most
support the poor, and yet many are somewhat troubled
by the overthrow of a lawful regime.  The general
feeling is that, so long as the government governs
well, they should continue to do as they have in the
past, and look after the unfortunate.

The Cathedral Hope
Reformers, Purifiers, Holy Fools

Important Members:  Deacon Anselm Mercutio

History and Politics: A young movement, the Cathedral
Hope seeks to reform the church, purging it of
corruption and wickedness.  Though they are presently
not the strongest of Cathedrals, their influence is
growing.

Power:  While the Cathedral Hope is one of the weakest
of Cathedrals, at the moment it boasts incredible
popular support and political favor from the House
Austrina Corona and the new government.  Still, its
disadvantages must be considered--it is dominated by
young hands, mostly idealists unused to politics, and
facing entrenched experienced powerbrokers.

Thoughts on the Revolution:  The Cathedral Hope
considers the Revolution Orr's judgement on the
corrupt regime of the past, and a call to change.
They fervently support democracy, and see this as a
chance to not only to improve the position of the
downtrodden, but to increase the influence of House
Ara in the political arena.

The Cathedral Temperence
Peacemakers, Conciliators, Pleaders

Important Members: Bishop Hiram Vance of Highup

History and Politics:  The youngest of the Seven
Cathedrals, the Peacemakers are trying to brook
compromise between the others.  They see the increased
political rivalries as a severe threat to House Ara's
well-being.

Power:  While they possess a fair amount of influence,
the truth is the Peacemakers are a troubled group, who
must exert a great deal of power even to get people to
listen to them.  The fact is, they're a group that
simply wants people to get along facing several groups
dedicated to fervantly held political causes--hardly a
strong postion.

Thoughts on the Revolution:  The Cathedral Temperance
doesn't officially think anything about the revolution
at all--they are dedicated to internal matters of the
Church.  Still, many are a bit irritated at something
that has caused so much chaos.


----------



## Timothy (Sep 20, 2005)

And: happy B-day Lord Raven!


----------



## Mithran (Sep 20, 2005)

Umm... how can I introduce my self when the character isn't finished? I've decided against the special magic item to make things simpler but what about spells?


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 20, 2005)

Well, I'm not the DM, but if all you need to finish is a few spells and items, just have your character show up--right now we're role-playing, not fighting.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 21, 2005)

Mithran said:
			
		

> Umm... how can I introduce my self when the character isn't finished? I've decided against the special magic item to make things simpler but what about spells?





Those are details, that you really do not need at the moment.  We need more voices in the role playing so we can decide and move on.

Rhialto, why do I get the feeling that if one of us says we see the sun is in the sky, the other one would argue that it is the moon that we see.


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 21, 2005)

Because we're the political opposition.  And Fevre wouldn't dispute that it was the sun--he'd just question whether or not you could actually see it.


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 21, 2005)

You are both doing great. It's a pleasure to read your posts.


----------



## Timothy (Sep 22, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Those are details, that you really do not need at the moment.  We need more voices in the role playing so we can decide and move on.




He is right. You can go ahead and join, I will have your char checked before any fighting breaks out.


----------



## Mithran (Sep 22, 2005)

Well that's great. Except that over the past few days it has become apparent to me that I'm going to be pretty busy. And so I must back out, I don't think I could keep up the quality of posts this game requires with the excess busyness. Arg!


----------



## Ringmereth (Sep 23, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> You are both doing great. It's a pleasure to read your posts.




Seconded. This game is really moving along, and despite it's quick pace the average post obviously has a lot of thought and effort put into it. I know a game is excellent when the characters can provoke such strong emotions (and make my role-playing feel really quite primitive in comparison to the apparent scheming and intruige of some of us). Rhailto, in particular, has done a great job making his character someone who's clever, useful, and yet so very easy to despise. Good job, everyone, and thanks for the truely challenging and enjoyable game thus far.

That doesn't, of course, mean that Seguith won't plot your downfalls. Beware.


----------



## Timothy (Sep 23, 2005)

Mithran said:
			
		

> Well that's great. Except that over the past few days it has become apparent to me that I'm going to be pretty busy. And so I must back out, I don't think I could keep up the quality of posts this game requires with the excess busyness. Arg!




I'm very sorry to hear that Mithran. but I understand perfectly. Once things calm down a bit, you're still welcome here. Hope to see you then.


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks, guys.  I created Anguis to be something of a villain in the group--your Cardinal Richleau-style of cleric whose faith and politics have come together in something rather unpleasant.  Good to see it's working out.  As I try to indicate he's Lawful Evil, emphasis on the Lawful.  Anguis sees the world as having this divinely mandated order, and it's his job to maintain said order--by whatever means necessary.  He's not without compassion, or justice--he's an evil cleric, not an Evil cleric--but these things are almost luxuries  to him.  They may inform a decision, but they won't drive it.

And also, oddly enough, he's probably the one with the least intrigues going on right now, largely because the Deacon wants the Committee to be nice and stable before he starts doing anything that might undermine it.


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 27, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> And also, oddly enough, he's probably the one with the least intrigues going on right now, largely because the Deacon wants the Committee to be nice and stable before he starts doing anything that might undermine it.


----------

